# Fox had kits under a shed on my property…



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

This might be more of a post asking for advice rather than about law..

So I live in the city of Burton, but in kind of a rural part of it. All my neighbors have chickens. One of them got a hold of me freaking out saying “there’s coyotes under your shed” and sent a picture. Looked like a fox to me.

So I put up a trail cam last night. Sure enough, at least 3 kits under there. I haven’t seen the fox on the cam yet. Might move it today though and try to see if I can catch a picture of her.

I’m kind of hoping that in the next couple weeks, they’ll leave the den. I have to move the shed after they do and do some work around there. I’m a little concerned I haven’t seen the fox yet. Should I contact the DNR? I won’t do anything myself to try to remove or trap/relocate them.









View attachment 832055

View attachment 832056

View attachment 832057


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

This might be more of a post asking for advice rather than about law..

So I live in the city of Burton, but in kind of a rural part of it. All my neighbors have chickens. One of them got a hold of me freaking out saying “there’s coyotes under your shed” and sent a picture. Looked like a fox to me.

So I put up a trail cam last night. Sure enough, at least 3 kits under there. I haven’t seen the fox on the cam yet. Might move it today though and try to see if I can catch a picture of her.

I’m kind of hoping that in the next couple weeks, they’ll leave the den. I have to move the shed after they do and do some work around there. I’m a little concerned I haven’t seen the fox yet. Should I contact the DNR? I won’t do anything myself to try to remove or trap/relocate them.

View attachment 832054


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

Sorry for the multiple post, was getting an error and didn’t think it posted


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

They look pretty far along. I'd just let nature take its course. When it's time to move the shed go ahead and do it. They'll disperse to your chicken raising neighbor's yards.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Leave them be. They move on real quick.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Avian influenza confirmed in 3 red fox kits from Lapeer, Macomb and St. Clair counties


Michigan DNR has learned three red fox kits died in April from avian influenza. It is the state’s first confirmation of that virus in wild mammals.



www.thetimesherald.com


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

They will help keep those chickens out of your yard.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Fox den.
So?

I'd leave them alone.
And I've owned chickens.
If a fox can get ahold of a chicken , plenty of other critters can. So I wouldn't bother a den in my yard because of my neighbors chickens.
( And I do appreciate the eggs from them... And get along good with the neighbors by minding our own yards business.)

We had a den nearby multiple folks watched. Same den multiple years.
Pups would frog around the entrance till older.
Then would follow the vixen or male a short distance after a while.
Then later be out and about learning the stuff of foxes away from a den...

Vixen got killed by a vehicle.
Pups were old enough to leave den and when I dragged a road killed deer out back the male could be heard calling the pups after dark. Seemed a little early to leave the den area , but shows what little I know.
Took a while to finish the deer and after they went else where.
Den has been empty each year since far as I know.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

There was a den under a cabin up north for years and everyone fed them. Last year it was sold and the first thing the new owners did was cover the hole even though the kits were in there. Somehow it got uncover that night and she moved them out of there.


----------



## Clockwise (Jan 26, 2019)

I mean, I like em. I think they’re cute… don’t like them digging stuff up but they’re wild animals 
Not too bothered by it.
I do wanna stay on good terms with my neighbors. They’re good people. And sometimes there’s not a ton of that around this area.
I read on the almighty google keeper of all human knowledge, human activity will spook them off. If it’s on the internet, it must be true lol
Im gonna do some trimming and such near there in a bit. Got a couple boats sitting back there too that are gonna move. Not gonna cover the den or anything like that. Last thing I want is to kill them. Just want em to find another home


----------

